# Alpine CD changer



## DougG (Mar 21, 2004)

I have one of the Alpine CHA-S634 CD changers mounted in the back of my 325i. Has anyone else had a problem with this unit seeming to "forget" where it was when the radio was last turned off? A number of times I've turned it off at the end of a song, and when I turn it back on it starts up in the middle of the next song, or sometimes I think it's even skipped a track or two. I guess I can live with it, but it is a bit annoying. BTW, this is with regular audio CDs -- not MP3 CDs.

Anyone else seen this?

Doug G


----------



## zoofa (Dec 11, 2004)

DougG said:


> I have one of the Alpine CHA-S634 CD changers mounted in the back of my 325i. Has anyone else had a problem with this unit seeming to "forget" where it was when the radio was last turned off? A number of times I've turned it off at the end of a song, and when I turn it back on it starts up in the middle of the next song, or sometimes I think it's even skipped a track or two. I guess I can live with it, but it is a bit annoying. BTW, this is with regular audio CDs -- not MP3 CDs.
> 
> Anyone else seen this?
> 
> Doug G


I had a CHA-S634 in my old volvo 850...worked beautifully, no problems with "forgetting" where it was. Am about to put one into my new 325Ci, so we shall see if I have the same problem. My guess though would be that the power to the changer stays on after the radio is turned off, perhaps just for a short period, but long enough that it keeps on playing and ends up ahead next time you turn on the radio. What kind of adapter are you using between the changer and the head unit?


----------



## Mapman (May 26, 2003)

Mine doesn't do anything like that, but it does occasionally stop playing and flash a "CD CHECK" message in the audio system display :dunno: This only happens on startup, maybe twice a month. After the "check", it goes back to where it left off. Wierd.


----------



## rgzimmer (May 1, 2004)

The problem is most likely the adapter you use. Blitzsafe is a poor quality adapter. Mine stopped playing sound through the right side speakers one day after being in place for 3 months. I replaced it with a soundgate adapter, which is more expensive, but more reliable.


----------



## mikemac (Apr 7, 2004)

I have the soundgate adapter and the unit works fine. have never had a problem in the 9 mos since installation.


----------



## Speed00 (Oct 20, 2004)

I had switched from one CD to another, and it gave me a "CD ERROR". Then I went to the back of the car and pushed the eject button to eject the magazine and it won't eject it. Went back to the seat, and now it just says "NO MAGAZINE. Great......... $50 down the drain now to have BMW fix it under the war-n-t?


----------



## DougG (Mar 21, 2004)

zoofa said:


> What kind of adapter are you using between the changer and the head unit?


I'm using the Soundgate adapter, which is what the others that have replied are using successfully. Maybe in my spare time I'll look into it further.


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

Speed00 said:


> I had switched from one CD to another, and it gave me a "CD ERROR". Then I went to the back of the car and pushed the eject button to eject the magazine and it won't eject it. Went back to the seat, and now it just says "NO MAGAZINE.


 This is EXACTLY what happened to me tonight with my trunk mounted CD changer. Pushed the button on the display to switch CDs, said CD ERROR, went to the back to eject the magazine, it won't eject and now it says NO MAGAZINE.  I'm on here searching for info on what to do now. Ever get it fixed or figure out what to do?

*UPDATE: Problem solved! *

Just in case anyone else has this problem, I thought I'd post the "_fix_" since some of the info I found was *not * accurate. Also, I found a few sites stating that this problem could not be fixed without sending the whole CD changer to a repair center (like theirs) to be overhauled. Some quoted flat rates ranging from $110 to $350(!) plus shipping. Hopefully what I found out will save someone some money.

Apparently the latch that holds the magazine in can get can become worn or the cartridges can become warped, and either cause the magazine to become misaligned and the latch on the bottom size of the magazine jams. To get the magazine out, you have to stick something like a long thin plastic ruler between the inside of the CD unit and the bottom side of the magazine and slide it along to release where it catches. Some said to use a credit card, *but this will NOT work * _ because the latch is at the very bottom of the magazine and the credit card is not long enough to reach it._

I didn't have a thin plastic ruler so I used a long thin strip of smooth (strong) cardboard I found (like the cardboard backing of something you might buy packaged in plastic at Costco). I had to slide the cardboard along sideways about 9 or 10 times while fidgeting with the magazine and pushing the green release button repeatedly before it finally popped up, so if it doesn't work right away, keep trying. It may take a while, but it beats mailing the whole unit off with your favorite CDs in it.

Then I went to Circuit City because several people mentioned they should carry Alpine magazines there, but the fine employees of Circuit City looked at me like I was crazy, told me they don't carry magazines separately, that they only come with new CD changers, _that the magazine *couldn't possibly have anything to do with why it jammed* , that it *had * to be my CD changer and that I needed a new one._ :liar: I told them I'd rather try a new magazine first and basically got a "suit yourself, go ahead and waste your time, and good luck finding a magazine" type of response.

So I went across the street to *Good Guys* :thumbup: They were very helpful, they had Alpine magazines in stock for $25, guaranteed me that's what I needed or I could return it, I tried it out in the parking lot before I left and everything works perfectly now.

P.S. I've never had a problem with Best Buy or Good Guys, but every time I go to Circuit City :flush:, I swear it'll will be the last time.


----------



## Speed00 (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow, that worked and saved me the hassle of tearing apart my M coupe interior to get at the changer or having BMW do it under warrenty. By the way, it should be mentioned the latch you are trying to free up is on the right if I am not mistaken? Now I have music again. So I should replace the old magazine eh?


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

Speed00 said:


> Wow, that worked and saved me the hassle of tearing apart my M coupe interior to get at the changer or having BMW do it under warrenty. By the way, it should be mentioned the latch you are trying to free up is on the right if I am not mistaken? Now I have music again. So I should replace the old magazine eh?


 I'm glad it worked! I noticed it had been a month since you posted so I assumed you'd probably already have done something.

The latch/catch on mine was more toward the middle/left. Yours may be different, but you can see where it catches from the odd shaped indentation on the bottom of the magazine. But yeah, I almost put the old magazine right back in and then thought that if it was warped, I'd end up with the same problem right away again. I found several posts on other sites where people said it worked briefly but then it happened again until they replaced the magazine. I'd suggest popping it back out while it will still eject and don't use it again until you can get to a store and buy a new one. The more you have to fiddle around sticking stuff down there, the more of a chance you might damage something to where it won't unlatch anymore. Why take the chance when you can eliminate the issue for $25?

Good luck!

*P.S. * Be sure to take your old/present magazine to the store with you. The one I bought looked a little different because it was clear plastic _(ie. see-through)_ rather than all black, but it was Alpine brand and I was able to compare the two and make sure they were identical with all the indentations in the same places before I bought it.


----------

